
Next browser 1.3.2: Hooks, file manager and clipboard ring - Ambrevar
https://next.atlas.engineer/article/release-1.3.2.org
======
vindarel
Hooks are really something !

Here's a productivity boost:

    
    
        (defun no-facebook-hook (url)
        "Always redirect to Diaspora."
        (let ((uri (quri:uri url)))
            (if (search "facebook.com" (quri:uri-host uri))
                (progn
                  (setf (quri:uri-host uri) "pod.geraspora.de")
                  (let ((new-url (quri:render-uri uri)))
                    (log:info "You shall not go to Facebook!" new-url)
                    new-url))
                url)))
        (add-to-default-list #'no-facebook-hook 'buffer 'load-hook)

